# Recommended Scores?



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I am really looking for good orchestral scores to start looking at, so I thought I would ask around for any really good beginning orchestral scores. Any composers in general?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

There are some books, meant for reading and listening, out there (unsure of where to get them), which have the scores to various composers and works inside. The one I have is Norton. I also have a small book with the scores to Beethoven's symphonies, which would be a very good starting point, in my opinion. 

I just depends on what era you're most interested in, and how much "color" you're up for.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Scheherezade is available as a Dover Miniature score. The price is affordable, and Rimsky-Korsakov was a master orchestrator.
Other Dover miniature scores include Brahms symphonies, Tchaikovsky symphonies, Bach Brandenburg concertos, and the Mozart Requiem. All very affordable from Amazon.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

For a basis of understanding orchestral scores, try the classical composers; Mozart, Beethoven. If you want to know what the ultimate orchestration looks like, try Stravinsky or R. Strauss


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Probably best to get a score (if available) for a work that you like and you're familiar with on record or concerts. Having the work in mind while you study the pages is a good start. Keep a musical dictionary (or website) beside you to look up musical terms peculiar to orchestral scores like div, unis, a2, cuivré, col legno. Something that you can refer to for instrument ranges and types - Wikipedia might help with those. 

cheers,
EF


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I have the Brahms complete symphonies now, thinking about buying some Sibelius symphonies. Does anyone know where one can buy the last two Sibelius symphonies (full score)? They aren't on Amazon, which is where I have been buying most of my scores.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

A couple years ago I got out Debussy's *Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*. Its for a somewhat smaller orchestra, so it was easier to follow along with. I think it was published thru Norton...? This edition was nice also because it came with plenty of notes as well. Debussy is really good because there's lots of colour (as with Rimsky-Korsakov).

I might not recommend this for just starting out, but I remember in advanced theory class we went over Stravinsky's Rite of Spring & it was a blast! We listened along with the CD all huddled around the score and by the time it was finished we were all exhausted! I'll never forget that day!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

The first score I bought (which was really great) was the Dover edition of Mahler's 1st and 2nd symphonies. Of course, I was fairly biased at the time because Mahler was my favorite composer (not any more). The score, however, is very good for a beginner as it does not employ a lot of the counterpoint and fugal qualities that baroque or Classical composers are known for, thus making it much easier to follow.

Plus, the symphonies are just great


----------

